# Which horse has better confirmation?



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

The second and third ones both have great conformation and i am in love with the second one ... although for what you are looking at I would probably go with the third one. He has been used on the ranch and he needs to move fast and do quick manuvours.. and he is just gorgeous ! ! I think he would move most like a wild horse and everyone will fall in love with him!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

haha sorry to double post .. but i just realized the third horse even has mustang in him!!! i think the tird horse would be the perfect choice


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sorry, but the third horse is already taken :wink: I'm taking him so you can't have him!! 


Yeah I like the third one the best....definately the best choice, IMO


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Definitely like the 2nd one the best out of the three by a lot, but the third one sound more like what your looking for.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i definitely like the second the best but i also really like the third one.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I really like the 2nd one.  Something about the 3rd one I just don't like, can't figure it out exactly lol.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

The third, like has been said many a time, is your best choice. I like his ranch-y look


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

i think the second one is a fav since she looks more like an english type horse. That's probably why I picked her. :razz: 
But I agree that the third one would be perfect!
I just wish he wasn't that short lol, but mustangs are are around 14/15hh right?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's another one to consider:
Black Mare Cutting Paint (Tobiano) Horse for Sale in Parker, Colorado | Buy This Horse at Equine.com


This horse doesn't fit the description, but she's FOR FREE
I love the third picture of her
i wish I lived in Tennessee :sad:
Bay Mare Trail Horse Thoroughbred Horse for Sale in Kingsport, Tennessee | Buy This Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't like that cutting mare much.

I think that thoroughbred mare is adorable!


----------



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

The third one is would match perfectly! I wish i had that much money.... it would be sold instently


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I really liked the 2nd one, and not so much 1st and 3rd one. The butt on 3rd one looks extremely high.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

as far as confo...the third then the second then the first....


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I really think the third one fits what you need best. Looks the most "wild".


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm a big mustang lover and if you are looking for a horse with that wild look. Check out the BLM website. If you can't pay that much for horse #3, they have horses starting at $125 and some of them are started. You could get one of them and send them to a trainer for a couple of months for less than they are asking for #3.


----------

